# Wireless "load" issues.



## Toothless (Dec 21, 2014)

So I have the Rosewill RNX-N180UBE and for some reason, it won't work at times. Let me explain:

On a MMORPG I like to play, I'll watch Task Manager for network usage and there is basically zero usage. So the game just doesn't load and disconnects. It doesn't do this with many things but loading TPU took FOREVER. 

Now if I open a browser with the game open, it actually loads. As if the game doesn't create a "load" for the wireless card to think it needs to be used. Some games work perfectly fine besides the occasional lag spike, but say, Warframe, really doesn't like my card as it just won't even connect.

Any advice?


----------



## Steevo (Dec 21, 2014)

Are you manually changing your MTU on the PC?


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 21, 2014)

drivers? you got the latest ones?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 21, 2014)

Steevo said:


> Are you manually changing your MTU on the PC?


Not that I know of.


remixedcat said:


> drivers? you got the latest ones?


Yep.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 21, 2014)

Look in device manager and tell it not to save power in the device advanced options, i noticed on one of mine that it actually turns it off if not in use so might want to check


----------



## Kursah (Dec 21, 2014)

Go into BIOS or System Power Settings and ensure you're system isn't placing idle USB to sleep.

+1 to AsRock... ninja'd. Saw his post just pop up...figured I'd still add mine.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 21, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Look in device manager and tell it not to save power in the device advanced options, i noticed on one of mine that it actually turns it off if not in use so might want to check





Kursah said:


> Go into BIOS or System Power Settings and ensure you're system isn't placing idle USB to sleep.
> 
> +1 to AsRock... ninja'd. Saw his post just pop up...figured I'd still add mine.








Already did that.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 21, 2014)

is the driver provided by rosewill or direct from realtek?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 21, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> is the driver provided by rosewill or direct from realtek?


Now that is a good question.. I'm not sure.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 21, 2014)

I use that same adapter on my old lady's rig...it's working flawlessly and has been great in Win 7 x64 and Win 8.1 x64. That is using whatever driver loads from auto detection iirc. I will go check here shortly though and report back because it's been a long time since I've had do to anything with that WiFi adapter. It was pretty much plug it in, set my credentials and go.

We'll get you sorted.

I did a quick search for your issue, and it seems like all point to power saving settings.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 21, 2014)

This person keeps screwing with stuff that doesnt need to be screwed with unless the isp says to screw with it.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 21, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> This person keeps screwing with stuff that doesnt need to be screwed with unless the isp says to screw with it.




This is how we all started, from soldering a serial port plus amp onto my old DSL modem to host CS, to unlocking cards, shaders, overclocking, CPU cores, rewriting memory SPD, and a lot else. Its what we do here, this isn't a forum of nannies that buy hardware and put it together as neatly and cleanly as possible, its not the forum of people who only run LN tests, its a conglomeration of people who are all of that and take chances. Its why some of us have killed hardware, and will continue to do so, its why W1zz wrote about how to recover BIOS's. Its why some of us learned to use a Hex editor for more than having fun with windows and the occasional security issue.

Its why I have been here for so long and will hopefully stay here.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Well @Steevo g4u, keep on doin what you are doin but honestly he keeps on popping up pointless threads like this. Modification is only great if you know what you are getting into and the consequences of that, this person keeps on breaking his stuff.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 21, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Already did that.



How about the options here, and might want to check in the power options too in control panel.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 21, 2014)

So I checked my old lady's PC, and the same Rosewill WiFi Adapter you have, here's the driver info we have:

Driver Vendor: Microsoft
Driver Version: 1086.51.328.2013
Driver Date: 3/28/2013

I did notice a couple of interesting things, her adapter IS set to be disabled when not in use in both the adapter settings and also USB settings in Power Management. One thing that was different though, and is worth checking is in Power Management go to Wireless Adapter Settings > Power Saving Mode > set to Maximum Performance.

Beyond there, there's no good reason beyond a firewall port block or something similar for why your MMO shouldn't be working right that I can see with the description of the issue you provided. If you have any more details to provide, including what you have and haven't changed we'll work forward on this issue.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 21, 2014)

Well @Kursah. Basically everything is stock. The only thing I changed network-related is this. 




Now I've always done these one every computer I've owned and have never had issues. I'll turn them off when I get home and try again.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 21, 2014)

UPDATE TIME.

I disabled the two things as in my last post. No change.

Also, adding this in.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 21, 2014)

I wonder if something else is at play other than the wireless adapter. If you were losing utilization, it would be a disconnect. I believe this is something more with ports and possibly port forwarding more-so than your wifi adapter.

Maybe look into your game that isn't working right and see if you can find out what ports to specifically unblock and see if that helps. 

It seems that when you initiate a browser session or using http via port 80 things come alive again. I would be looking at your games and network setups. If you have aggressive port blocking, upnp is blocked, etc. you might have issues with some requested ports being opened and games/applications timing out trying to reach servers they cannot because of said blockage.

Wish I was close by to see what the issue is or try to duplicate it. My kids play all sorts of online games w/o issue using that same adapter and OS. With even less messing around than you've done thus far. That's why I'm curious if it's not an OS or Router Firewall issue or something else in the links between you and the Internet.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 21, 2014)

Kursah said:


> I wonder if something else is at play other than the wireless adapter. If you were losing utilization, it would be a disconnect. I believe this is something more with ports and possibly port forwarding more-so than your wifi adapter.
> 
> Maybe look into your game that isn't working right and see if you can find out what ports to specifically unblock and see if that helps.
> 
> ...


Well I'm open for any help that I can get. Even a teamviewer session will be alright by me.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 21, 2014)

have you installed directly from realtek?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 21, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> have you installed directly from realtek?


It was a plug-download-play thing, even said so on the box. I'm going to try the drivers from uh.. Rosewill here soon.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 21, 2014)

It sounds like you're dropping packets. I wouldn't be surprised if you have the wi-fi antenna situated in such a way where you get a good signal but you drop most of the packets you send out. Describe to us the barriers (in a straight line) between your AP and your wi-fi device. Also, have you verified that it works fine when you're using the adapter basically next to the AP? Try to rule out radio interference is what I'm really trying to get at.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 21, 2014)

Don't expect too much difference with drivers, but it's worth a shot to narrow down. Just because MS OE drivers work fine on my end, doesn't mean it won't work on your end! It's all worth a shot.

I might be up for a Teamviewer session at some point, unfortunately not at the moment.

+1 to moving the antenna, it comes with a base + 3ft USB cord and the +5db antenna...it shouldn't have any issues picking a signal up...mine sure as hell doesn't (picks up more wifi signals than any other device in the house! ). What signal rating do you have? How many other WiFi networks are in your area...it might not hurt to try a different channel on the AP/router if there's a lot. This could be a major cause for concern if there's interference.

I'm still thinking you should check the game's FAQ or contact support and see if they can advise you on the ports you need to allow through your firewall(s).

You can test inbound ports with something like this: http://www.whatsmyip.org/port-scanner/

Which should be closed until the application/game is using them, but it depends on your router and network setup.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 21, 2014)

Kursah said:


> Don't expect too much difference with drivers, but it's worth a shot to narrow down. Just because MS OE drivers work fine on my end, doesn't mean it won't work on your end! It's all worth a shot.
> 
> I might be up for a Teamviewer session at some point, unfortunately not at the moment.
> 
> ...


Sadly moving the card does nothing and there are no other networks I can test on. My laptop was completely fine on the network and game so it's this one wireless card. It's plugged directly into my USB 2.0 port in the front.

Here is another weird issue. I ran the wireless card on my LAPTOP and it worked fine, so I'm not sure what is exactly causing it.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 21, 2014)

Does your laptop have the same os and drivers?


----------



## Steevo (Dec 21, 2014)

Might be a USB related issue, try upgrading drivers and or trying to plug directly into a port on the board.

Make sure you don't have any power saving enabled on th3e PCIe bus, as many controllers are just pulled off one lane of the root.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 22, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Sadly moving the card does nothing and there are no other networks I can test on. My laptop was completely fine on the network and game so it's this one wireless card. It's plugged directly into my USB 2.0 port in the front.
> 
> Here is another weird issue. I ran the wireless card on my LAPTOP and it worked fine, so I'm not sure what is exactly causing it.



Ok, and the adapter is being used on your PC then?

I still question firewall settings, maybe you didn't allow something at one point, and it only works if something else (like a web browser) is opened allowing that port to transfer data.

What game(s) are you having issues with?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 22, 2014)

Okay so all power options are off.

I've tried both USB 3.0 (directly off the board) and USB 2.0 (front I/O USB of the case) I can see the Firewall being the issue but I'm n00b at that topic. 

The game is called Mabinogi. Don't judge


----------



## Kursah (Dec 22, 2014)

Here's a section on the Wiki dedicated to ports needed through the firewall: http://wiki.mabinogiworld.com/view/Firewall_configuration. Quite a few different ports and ranges to see if work.

Not sure if your router does logging, but if it does...duplicate the connection issue by trying to play and see what gets reported (similar to what the Wiki suggests as well).

Another thing you could do to spot check is to turn your firewall off on your PC temporarily to see if it resolves the issue in the first place. You could also do the same with the router. NOT recommended for longer than it takes to verify the concern, you pretty much just opened over 65K doors to your network without any kind of firewall/port filtering. But you should be able to test it straight away and have immediate results if disabling the firewall allows you to play. Worth a shot at least.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 22, 2014)

Kursah said:


> Here's a section on the Wiki dedicated to ports needed through the firewall: http://wiki.mabinogiworld.com/view/Firewall_configuration. Quite a few different ports and ranges to see if work.
> 
> Not sure if your router does logging, but if it does...duplicate the connection issue by trying to play and see what gets reported (similar to what the Wiki suggests as well).
> 
> Another thing you could do to spot check is to turn your firewall off on your PC temporarily to see if it resolves the issue in the first place. You could also do the same with the router. NOT recommended for longer than it takes to verify the concern, you pretty much just opened over 65K doors to your network without any kind of firewall/port filtering. But you should be able to test it straight away and have immediate results if disabling the firewall allows you to play. Worth a shot at least.



Tried and didn't help. Also I can't really do anything with the router as it's locked pretty far down. Though I can get in and open ports. Wasn't needed before while using my laptop. 

Question about a setting. 





I've never seen the first two ever before. I mean, they've always been there when I've used the wireless card; I just don't know what they should be set to.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 22, 2014)

802.11d is for country code optimization.  its broadcast in the beacon and when it senses that it adjusts the operating channels accordingly

http://www.cisco.com/assets/sol/sb/...lator_v1.9.2/help_Wireless_Radio_Settings.htm

http://www.silexamerica.com/unwired/802-11d/


----------



## RCoon (Dec 22, 2014)

Are you using the extension lead with the little docking station, or are you using the dongle direct to USB? If you're using the little docking station, try without. I've had many many wireless antennae stations arrive DOA.

Unless I'm mistaken (@remixedcat can advise) these are your realtek drivers:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...229&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true

Also, to check if you're dropping packets, open cmd and type "ping www.google.com /t" and sit and watch the results for 5 minutes


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 22, 2014)

Those should be the correct drivers @RCoon


----------



## Toothless (Dec 26, 2014)

Okay so I ran the drivers from the Rosewill site, no improvement.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 4, 2015)

Baby necro and update!

So I decided to take a closer look at what ports and whatnot was being used and here it is.




I had changed wireless drivers but that did nothing to help. I was thinking of setting the Nexon Game stuff to "Any" and protocol to 0 on both, though not sure what that'll do.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 4, 2015)

I used to have a similar issue where my wireless adapter would just randomly cut out. The device would still be detected but something would occur that would make the device go nuts. I tried drivers, disabling power saving, everything until I realize that the device was still detected by the computer when it "died" and that in reality, my wireless connection was still "active". Having a custom gateway, I have everything like DHCP manually configured. Come to find out in my case, DHCP was setup to have a lease time so short that there were cases where the wireless would get an IP but not get a renewal before the old one expired which caused the IP, gateway, and network mask to all get lost and stuck in limbo.

To blow your mind, to fix this problem, I changed my DHCP lease time from 1 hour to 1 week.

So tell me this: Does the computer still see the wireless adapter when it fails and do you get a yellow exclamation point indicating a network problem when this occurs? Can you also take a peak inside the system logs inside the event viewer? This could tell you if it's a driver related issue.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 4, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> To blow your mind, to fix this problem, I changed my DHCP lease time from 1 hour to 1 week.
> 
> So tell me this: Does the computer still see the wireless adapter when it fails and do you get a yellow exclamation point indicating a network problem when this occurs? Can you also take a peak inside the system logs inside the event viewer? This could tell you if it's a driver related issue.



So sometimes I do get a yellow exclamation point, though most of the time it shows as normal 5/5 bars. (My room is almost exactly above the modem)

As for Event viewer? I can't really tell if there is anything as I don't speak computer that much. There are a few things that relate to networking but no red flags, nor errors.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 4, 2015)

Toothless said:


> So sometimes I do get a yellow exclamation point, though most of the time it shows as normal 5/5 bars. (My room is almost exactly above the modem)
> 
> As for Event viewer? I can't really tell if there is anything as I don't speak computer that much. There are a few things that relate to networking but no red flags, nor errors.


Anything that looks like this? Look out for WLAN-AutoConfig logs with warnings, criticals, or errors.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 4, 2015)

All of the WLAN sources say "service has successfully started"

Though I see TONS of KMSHELDI terminations.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 4, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Though I see TONS of KMSHELDI terminations.


After doing a quick google search, KMSHELDI comes up with a lot of mentions of MS software activation workarounds. I would make sure that Windows and if installed, Office, are legitimate copies. Either that or your computer may have been compromised by malware.



> This service / exe file has something to do with the activation of Windows on systems that... erm... well, let's put it this way: Not everyone has $150 to spare for a copy of Win 7 Ultimate. Those who don't have the money might want to keep this file lest they start getting "windows not genuine" or "not activated" messages.





> That KMspico and the KMSELDI are used to validate pirated copies of MS OFFICE switch. Once it's installed and put to work the MS office is understood as activated and legal


http://www.freefixer.com/library/file/KMSELDI.exe-103772/#comment7426


----------



## Toothless (Jan 4, 2015)

Well my desktop Win8.1 is the same exact copy as my laptop, and my laptop has no issues. I also don't have Office on my desktop.

I'll run a deep malware scan here soon.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 4, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Well my desktop Win8.1 is the same exact copy as my laptop, and my laptop has no issues.


A copy of it? As in you didn't do a fresh install but rather copied the 8.1 install or you're using the same key on both machines?


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 4, 2015)

Ghosting won't really fix any problems that a fresh install/reformatting would


----------



## Toothless (Jan 4, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> A copy of it? As in you didn't do a fresh install but rather copied the 8.1 install or you're using the same key on both machines?


Same ISO. I'll leave it at I don't have the money to buy a Win8.1 key. It doesn't explain why multiple re-installations on my laptop with the ISO let it run flawlessly, but my desktop doesn't like me. 

One PUP detected with Malwarebytes so far.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 4, 2015)

running bootlegged windows copies they could put keyloggers and all kinda icky in it.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 4, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> running bootlegged windows copies they could put keyloggers and all kinda icky in it.


True but I don't have a choice until I can start working.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 4, 2015)

When that happens I just get official evaulation copies to tide me over...  just get em and do the re-arms


----------



## Toothless (Jan 4, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> When that happens I just get official evaulation copies to tide me over...  just get em and do the re-arms


I'm a bit confused, evaulation copies? How do those work?


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 4, 2015)

microsoft gives out copies of windows that you can use free for x amount of days to evaulate them. There's also something officially documented called 'rearms" that extend the time (this is official and used for OEM syspreps)

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/aa972637.aspx

windows 7 http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/evaluate-windows-7-enterprise


----------



## Toothless (Jan 4, 2015)

Found this. If it is the cause of my network woes it would make sense since we use Comcast. Otherwise I'm out of ideas besides the reinstall of my OS.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 4, 2015)

what antivirus is that?


----------



## Toothless (Jan 4, 2015)

MalwareBytes.


----------

